# Lifting PRs thread



## Penis (Sep 29, 2022)

Was surprised there wasn't a thread for sharing PRs, so I'm starting one.

I crushed 245x6 on bench this week and squatted 375x6 earlier this month.


----------



## sadrefrigerator (Sep 29, 2022)

Based king.

I'm just transitioning out of a cut so I'll be looking to make prs in about a month


----------



## Bloatlord (Sep 29, 2022)

I made a thread a little while ago for 1RM on squat bench and deadlift, but it's not very active https://kiwifarms.net/threads/sbd-squat-bench-deadlift-thread.115235/
Most recent PRs are 140kg/310lbs on bench for 1 and 120kg/265lbs for 6. Aiming for 190kg squat soon. Cutting down now but still confident I have built my legs enough to hit it.
I'm also starting to try power cleans and enjoying it a lot. I want to work up to 120kg, doing around 100 for 3 at the moment.


----------



## FraudFrog (Sep 29, 2022)

I just started lifting dumbbells. I’ve been fucking around for months staying at 10 and 15lbs. After seeing a YouTube video by  Ryan Humistan, I realized I need to shit or get off the pot and have been really pushing myself to use 20lb dumbbells. I bought an adjustable bench, and use a coaching app called workout. 

So far so good, I’m starting to see some gains. I just have to keep myself in this mindset to keep pushing hard and not chicken out when I get close to failure.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Sep 29, 2022)

Maybe this could double as a gay hookup thread for all the homosexuals who like to go lifting with their boyfriends at the gym.

I don't know what PRs are but I just picked up my 40s and did 6 curls with each arm and 10 shoulder presses then 10 rows each prior to posting this. I prefer pushups though if I can't get organic exercise. Dedicated exercise/lifting vs. naturally getting exercise by doing stuff feels awful.


----------



## Penis (Sep 30, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> Maybe this could double as a gay hookup thread for all the homosexuals who like to go lifting with their boyfriends at the gym.


Bodybuilding is the gayest sport... Because its arguably a sport


----------



## VeteranOfTheRetardWars (Sep 30, 2022)

Last time I tested on bench at the end of my cut, I got 285lbs. I could probably do 3pl8 soon as I gained a lot on my normal rep work where last workout I got 245 for 8 while supersetting with chinups, and when I got 285 I think I was working with 220-something. I'm not much into powerlifting so IDK.
I have an abysmal squat and deadlift, I have to train lower body differently because of a hip thing from a bike accident. If I go too heavy on barbell squats or deadlifts it starts to act up again, even though lifting helps it a lot. But like a year ago I pulled 400lbs, and I'll be real even though I got it up it didn't feel good.


----------



## Harambe (Sep 30, 2022)

It's nothing too impressive but right now I can bust out 80kg at the bench for about 3 reps, and 130kg on the squat for 3, and deadlift I'm at 140 for 1. Still very much in the novice phase, every workout I'm making some new stride ahead, either more reps or more weight.


----------

